# Ticket question



## Charem (1 July 2012)

Afternoon all,

My dad has got tickets for the XC and dressage final team event and medal ceremony. 

Unfortuantely he split from his long term gf, the tickets have been delivered to her house and she is refusing to give them to him. He ordered and paid for the tickets, and she couldn't go to the XC anyway because she has badly broken her foot.

A friend said to me earlier why not get the tickets cancelled and then reissued. Does anyone know if this is possible? It's such a waste, she's a selfish cow and it seems that if she and my dad cannot go together then no one can go.

Remind me never to get in to a long term relationship/marry.


----------



## Thistle (1 July 2012)

You have to physically return the tickets to get them reissued.


----------

